# meet Llama the puppy!



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

please greet the newest member of my family, Llama the toy poodle!










she arrived home just yesterday, so i've been feeling frenzied...


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

She is just gorgeous  Love her color


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

awe what a cutie


----------



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

Your doggie is so cute? Is it a boy or girl? Where did you get Llama from?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She's beautiful, I love her color


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Mary said:


> Your doggie is so cute? Is it a boy or girl? Where did you get Llama from?


she is a she.  i got her from a breeder.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She is adorable!!!!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Awe, she is adorable!
She looks like this puppy that I fell in love with when I was a child. It was at a pet store though, and my mom didn't let me get him, but that was when she promised me she'd get me a puppy once we moved to a house ^-^


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

What a gorgeous puppy. I like her name too- Llama.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

she is gorgeous!


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

She is so precious, I keep coming back to look at her. What a lovely colour! Hands down, the prettiest poodle I have ever seen.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

I may have to steal your puppy, Kristina. She's waaaaay too cute. Love that caramel colour.


----------

